# PL bei einer Windkraftanlage



## windemacher (11 April 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich stehe vor folgener Problematik. Ich versuche zu bewerten ob das Sicherheitssystem einer Windkraftanlage dem entsprechenden Performance Level entspricht.
Die Anlage hat 250 kW zur besseren Vorstellung man kann sowohl unten im Turm als auch in der Gondel arbeiten.

ABER da geht es eigentlich schon los, alle Fachliteratur, Normen, etc. sind auf Maschienen genormt an denen man Arbeitet also zb. der klassische Holzspalter oder ne Schutztür und auch meistens dem Schutz von Arbeitern gewidmet

Eine WKA ist ja aber nun kein Gerät an dem man arbeitet, sondern läuft eigentlich vollautomatisch, und nur sehr selten ist ein Mensch im Turm und noch seltener in der Gondel. Und dann nur zu Wartungs oder Reperaturzwecken und dann steht die Anlage! 

Meine die einzige Sicherheitsfunktion auf die ein Mensch direkt einwirkt ist also der Not-Halt. Allerdings gibt es noch eine Reihe weiterer Sicherheitsfunktionen wie Overspeedsensor, Vibrationssensor und zB. Abschalten bei einem Kurzschluss. Diese Sicherheitsfunktion sind in erster Linie zum Schutz der Anlage selbst. Und erst in 2ter Linie dem Schutz von Menschen gedacht. Da falls so eine Anlage mal vollig auseinander fliegt ja auch Menschen im Umkreis betroffen seien könnten zB. dem Bauern der grad sein Feld pflügt oder der Servicetechniker zufällig vor Ort ist.

Trotzdem habe ich das zu erreichnende PLr auf d gelegt, da ja auf jeden Fall tödliche Verletzung die Folge sein können und man sich auch nicht immer davor schützen kann seht ihr das auch so???

Nun zu meiner Frage meint ihr das es ausreicht alle diese Sicherheitsfuntionen über ein Phönix Sicherheitsrelais zu einer Sicherheitskette in Reihe zu schalten? Dieses Relais bringt bei Auslösung die Anlage mit einer Vollbremsung in den Stand. Und trennt alle Motoren, Generatoren etc. vom Netz.

Die Anlage verfügt natürlich noch über ein Betriebsführungssytem das, bis auf den Not-Halt auch alle Betriebszustände überwacht und die Anlage bei Fehlern zum Stillstand bringt. Das Sicherheitssystem würde also zum größten Teil nur bei einem völligen Versagen der SPS einspringen.
Dies führt zu meiner 2ten Frage. Den Not-Halt würd ich so oder so 2 kanalig auslegen. Aber würde für die restlichen Funktionen auch eine einkanaligkeit reichen um auf PL d zu kommen, wenn für sie eine Redundanz mit dem Betriebsführungsystem besteht?
Die Frage kommt daher weil einige schon eingekaufte Sensoren hierfür nur einkanalig sind!

Bitte seid gnädig mit mir komme frisch von der FH und da hab ich von Sicherheitstechnik eher so garnichts gehört^^ Wäre auch sehr interessieret an Quellen zu Sicherheitstechnik bei WKAs


----------



## Tommi (11 April 2012)

windemacher schrieb:


> Aber würde für die restlichen Funktionen auch eine einkanaligkeit reichen um auf PL d zu kommen, wenn für sie eine Redundanz mit dem Betriebsführungsystem besteht?
> Die Frage kommt daher weil einige schon eingekaufte Sensoren hierfür nur einkanalig sind!



Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

das ist möglich, aber das kann man nur sagen, wenn man die genaue Konfiguration kennt und entsprechende Daten
der Bauteile hat.

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

In dieser Publikation gibt es Beispiele für Konfigurationen bzgl. Performancelevel.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## windemacher (11 April 2012)

Ok, ich arbeite mich dazu auch in Sistema ein, also um in diesen Fall aud PL d zu kommen müsste ich ja KAT3 wählen. 

Und würde dann als einen Kanal die Sicherheitskette und als 2ten Kanal die SPS/Betriebsführung nehmen? also als Beispiel Drehzahlüberwachung Kanal 1 Drehzahlsensor->overspeedrelais->Sicherheitsrelais->Auslösung. 
Und Kanal 2 wäre dann die Drehzahlüberwachung durch das Betriebsführungssystem das bei überdrehzahl dann ja auch auslöst?

Die Software des Betriebsführungssystem ist nicht von uns, also müsste ich mit dann doch vom Hersteller bestätigen lassen das dieses Betriebsfühnrungssystem PLd entspricht oder?


----------



## windemacher (11 April 2012)

Vllt nochma kurz zum Grundprinzip,
Es gibt eigentlich nur eine  Sicherheitsfunktion : Anlage zum Stillstand bringen und alle  Hilfsmotoren stromlos schalten.  Dies wird halt durch verschiedene  Ereignisse ausgelöst

(geschiet durch öffnen der Hydraulikventile  beider zwangsgeöffneten Bremsen ->Vollbremsung) Schütze der Ventile  öffnen wenn sie stromloss werden, also theoretisch können man auch  einfach unten "den Stecker ziehen" und die Anlage würde ne Vollbremsung  machen und könnte auch nicht wieder Anlaufen weil die Bremsen ja  elektrisch geöffnet werden müssen.... aber bei 250 kW ist das mit dem  Stecker ziehen sone Sache


----------



## Safety (11 April 2012)

Hallo,
für Windkraftanlagen gibt es einiges zu beachten. 
Es gibt vom Germanischen  LLoyd eine Richtlinie, da sind PLr vorgegeben und es gibt Normen.
EN 61400
EN 50308 (Nicht Harmonisiert)
Besonders die GL Richtlinie solltest Du dir besorgen.


----------



## windemacher (12 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, mit diesen Normen bin ich natürlich vertaut, maßgebend ist für uns wie du schon sagst du GL 2010, dort wird für Sicherheitsfunktionen PLr d empfohlen, allerdings auch darauf hingewiesen das man das PLr für die Sicherheitsfunktionen selber festlegen muss und dies auch begründen muss.

Allerdings ist für einige Sicherheitsfunktionen auch ausdrücklich erlaubt das diesen vom Betriebsführungssystem übernommen werden, dann ist PLd ja auch eher unrealistisch...

Aber PL d ist für die Sicherheitskette ja mein erklärtes Ziel, zur genaue Verschaltung wird dort nichts vorgeschrieben, nur das ein gewisse Redundanz vorhanden sein muss!

Nun komme ich zum den hier ja schon häufig diskutierten Thema ob eine 2 kanaligkeit gegeben ist wenn ein Kanal über die SPS geht also wie in BGiA 2008 Bsp. 18 oder ob die Kette wie BGiA 2008 Bsp. 29 aufgebaut sein muss... Hmmmm


----------



## Safety (13 April 2012)

Hallo,
theoretisch möglich, praktisch scheitert es an den fehlenden Werten. Aber wenn Du Werte für die Bauteile bekommst und noch einige andere Dinge beachtest ist es möglich.


----------



## Safety (15 April 2012)

Hallo,
vorweg ich habe mich mit Windkraftmaschinen nur wenig beschäftigt in letzter Zeit aber immer öfter.
Aber wenn ich mir die GL 2010 ansehe und die Gespräche die ich bisher geführt habe, sind da eine ganze Menge mehr SF als die von Dir geschriebene.

Eine SF beginnt am Sensor und endet am Aktor, je nach der gewählten Kategorie sind diese Elemente Redundant ausgeführt.  Also z.B. Maximaldrehzahl, hier sind  ein oder zwei Sensoren zur Drehzahlüberwachung nötig die dann entsprechend sicher ausgewertet werden müssen und dann auch wieder auf einen oder eben zwei Aktoren geht, die zum herunter bremsen führen. In diesem Fall könnte es eine sichere Pitch Verstellung sein und/oder Bremsen.


----------



## windemacher (16 April 2012)

Hallo,
vielen Dank soweit,

 in der GL 2010 wird bei den Sicherheitsfunktionen im Text zwischen "vom Betriebssystem abzuschalten" und "vom Sicherheitssystem abzuschalten" unteschieden.

zB. die Winderfassung, die Anlage ist bei überschreiten der Windgeschwindigkeit für die sie  ausgelegt ist abzuschalten, eindeutig eine sehr wichtige Funktion für das Überleben der Anlagen und auch den Menschen die vllt gerade in der Umgebung sind.

Nach der GL 2010 reicht hier aber ein abschalten durch das Betriebssystem:

2.3.2.4.3 Überschreitung der Abschaltwindgeschwindigkeit
Ist für die Auslegung der WEA eine Abschaltwindgeschwindigkeit
Vout nach Abschnitt 2.2.2.8, Absatz 3
zu Grunde gelegt worden, muss bei einer Überschreitung
dieses Grenzwertes die WEA sofort automatisch
durch die Betriebsführung abgeschaltet werden.

Wie soll ich dann bitte ein PL errechnen, dann müsste ja mein ganzer Betriebsführungscomputer eine Sicherheits SPS sein oder?


----------



## snake_1842 (16 April 2012)

Dein Betriebsführungscomputer wird doch sicher eine SPS sein oder? Dann sind laut DIN 13849 die Herstellerangaben heran zuziehen, wenn der Hersteller bereits eine Angabe über einen PL oder SIL gemacht, dann kannst du die meines wissens nach entsprechend verwenden. die Frage ist auch ob nur eine CPU in deinem Baustein arbeitet oder obs gleich 2 sind je nach dem musst das redundant ausführen oder nicht, wenn du nach KAT 3 oder 4 aufbaust.

in den Beispielen des BGIA haben die immer einen MTTFd von 50 Jahren, ich denke das der Hersteller da irgendwelche Angaben machen kann.


----------



## windemacher (16 April 2012)

Moin also, ich hab dcas ganze mal grob aufgezeichnet und hochgeladen, es kann sein das da noch mehr Schalter in die Kette müssen aber so ist es jetzt,
die Auslösung soll die deiden Hydraulikventile der beiden zwangsgeöffneten Bremsen öffnen -> Vertile auf =Vollbremsung/ jede Bremse könnte die Anlage auch alleine zum Stillstand bringen
sowie alle Motoren und Generatoren vom Netz trennen.

Ich hab das nich entworfen sondern so vergefunden komme frisch von der Uni und soll das ganze jetzt mit Sistema bewerten. 
Also Kritik ist willkommen!!


----------



## windemacher (16 April 2012)

Achso die Aktoren sind noch in die Resetüberwachung des Sicherheitsrelais eingebunden


----------



## Safety (16 April 2012)

Hallo,
ich finde bei Deiner Schaltung die Sensoren nicht.
Ich sehe nur ein Sicherheitsrelais wie wird dieses angesteuert?
Deine SF sind Sichere Drehzahlüberwachung und was da noch so in der GL steht und wenn Du PLr = „d“ willst dann musst Du entweder Kategorie 2 oder 3 anwenden.
Jetzt mach doch mal das was die Norm will fang mal an Deine SF zu definieren und dann such mal wo diese in Deiner Maschine zu finden sind.  
Bleiben wir bei dem Beispiel.
Wenn eine Drehzahl über X.Y erkannt wird dann muss eine Sicherheit gerichtete Bremsung eingeleitet werden.
Sensoren?
Logik?
Aktoren?
Dann welche Kategorie willst Du anwenden?
Kategorie 3 = Einfehlersicherheit, ist die gegeben?
Ermitteln der Bauteile Sicherheitsgerichtetes Blockdiagramm erstellen
MTTFd der Bauteile?
FMEA machen DC für jedes einzelne Bauteil ermitteln.
CCF Bewerten.
Also wo sind die SF lese in der GL und dann sage mir was für SF Du hast!


----------



## Safety (16 April 2012)

Hallo,
also die GL gibt den Weg doch vor und wenn Du es richitg machst dann bekommst Du eine Liste wie im Kapitel 2 Anhang 2.C.
Und wenn da ein PLd herauskommt dann must Du die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden auch wenn es Dir nicht gefällt. Eine Standard SPS hat sehr wenig mit Funktionaler Sicherheit zutun, das solltest Du aber bei dem Hersteller dieses Bauteils erfragen wenn der Dir Werte und auch eine entsprechende Software gibt dann kann das was werden.
Alles andere habe ich schon geschrieben. Und sei Dir sicher viele haben jetzt das gleiche Problem wie Du und man kann eine Drehzahl auch entsprechend sicher erkennen. Aber man muss eben was an seiner Maschine ändern.
Einige meiner Kunden sind auch in dem Bereich tätig und hier kommen Sicherheitsrelais (auch Drehzahlüberwachungsrelais)  und Sicherheitssteuerungen von klein bis groß  zum Einsatz.

Die Zusammenhänge der Sensoren mit Sicherheitssystem und Betriebsführung kannst Du im Schaubild im Kapitel 2 Anhang 2 A finden und da wird auch alles klar.


----------



## windemacher (17 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung ich werde mich heut damit beschäftigen, vorweg schonmal ich habe 2 Grafiken hochgeladen ist etwas schwer zu erkennen.
Einmal mit der Ansteuerung und einmal mit dem Auslöseverhalten


----------



## Safety (17 April 2012)

Hallo,
aufgrund der von Dir erstellten Zeichnungen kann man nur sehr wenig beurteilen, siehe aber nach einem Not-Halt aus und dies wird nur durch den Not-Taster ausgelöst.  Wie wirken die eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen?
z.B.
Schutz vor Drehzahlüberschreitung des Rotors 
Schutz vor Falschen Blattstellwinkel 
Usw.
So wie ich das sehe geht Ihr mit den Sensoren oder was das ist auf eine Standdard SPS und dann noch in die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion des Sicherheitsrelais, da löst nichts sicher in PLd aus! Noch nicht mal in PLc.


Ich würde Dir raten einen Fachmann einzuschalten!


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich würde Dir raten einen Fachmann einzuschalten!



Das hat er doch, DICH! 
Wenn ich das so lese. würde ich das auch raten, wenn er Glück hat bekommt er ja dich in die Firma gelockt!


----------



## Safety (17 April 2012)

Hallo Ralle,
eine Windkraftmaschine ist sehr komplex und nicht so einfach mit einem Sicherheitsrelais erschlagen. Ich habe mich nur am Rande mit der Thematik beschäftigt. Aber DIN EN ISO 13849-1 ist für alle Maschinen gleich auch wenn es dem eine oder anderen nicht passt. 
Aber bei den Zeichnungen muss man kein Experte sein um zuerkennen das da nichts mit PLd ist.
Was nicht bedeutet das ich einer bin.
Ich bin zurzeit nur in einem kleinen Gebiet unterwegs, Saarland hoch bis über Koblenz, das reicht mir vollkommen. Und ob immer alle froh sind wenn ich da bin?


----------



## Ralle (17 April 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Und ob immer alle froh sind wenn ich da bin?



LOL, solange du nicht mit einem Hammer nach einem Elektriker schmeißt...


----------



## Safety (17 April 2012)

Ich bin ruhiger geworden, aber manchmal zuckt die Hand noch. Aber da ist dann maximal ein Kugelschreiber.


----------



## windemacher (17 April 2012)

ich erklär das nochmal:

Sensoren:

Habe ja auch extra das Datenblatt des Sicherheitsrelais hochgeladen, das kann man sowohl 1kanalig als auch 2 kanalig ansteuern, wir machen beides 2 kanalig für den Notaus und einkanalig mit den anderen SFs. Die da wären Cabletwistet-Sensor, Verbrition Sensor, Overspeedrelais und der Hauptkurzschlussschutzschalter. All diese SFs haben zwangsverschlaltete Kontakte. Wenn sie auslösen wir einkanalig die Sicherheitskette zum Sicherheitsrelais geöffnet und ein 2ter Kanal geschlossen der das Betriebsystem aktiviert.

Wir haben eine Stallregelung -> keine Blattverstellung, nur Tippbrakes -> Blattspitzen sind zur Bremsung ausfahrbar

Auslösung:

Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu kompliziert aber ich habe das so vorgefunden und versuche nun das zu bewerten! Wie gesagt stehe ja dazu das ich blutiger Anfänger bin.

1. zum einen werden mit einem Ausgang die Schütze sehr beiden zwangsgeöffneteten Hydraulikbremsen(Tipps+Scheibebremse->jede für sich würde ausreichen!) geöffnet, Schütze fallen ab -> Ventile auf -> VOllbremsung

2. dann werden über die anderen beiden Ausgänge alle Hilfsmotoren, sowie die Generatoren und noch paar Sachen vom Netz getrennt. HIlfsmotoren doppelt.

1. und 2. werden beide auch vom Betriebsystem aktiviert.

Reicht hier für die beiden Bremsen die innere 2kanaligkeit für Redundanz aus? Ich denke nicht. wg. dem Querschluss oder?

Naja soweit ich mich bisher eingearbeitet haben hätt ich wenn ichs von vorne rein gemacht hätte auch anders gemacht, aber das ist Moment nicht meine Aufgabe.....

Mit dem Hersteller des Betriebsführungssystem werde ich die Tage Kontakt aufnehmen das über nimmt ja auch wichtige SFs wie Windmesswerterfassung oder die Drehzahlen der langsamen und schnellen Welle auf Plausibiliät prüfen etc...., ich bin soweit das dieses Betriebssystem dann wohl als Sicherheits-SPS alsgelegt sein muss, aber dazu habe wir bisher keine Nachweise von dem Hersteller.....


----------



## snake_1842 (18 April 2012)

Eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist eine Funktion, die wenn sie ausfällt oder wegfällt eine deutliche Erhöhung des Risikos für den Nutzer oder in der Umgebung befindlichen Personen zur Folge hat.

Für jede Sicherheitsfunktion muss ein PLr (erforderlicher Performance Level) ermittelt werden. Eine Sicherheitsfunktion besteht immer aus folgenden Komponenten

Sensor -> Logik -> Aktor

je nachdem welchen PL du erreichen willst, muss die entsprechende Kategorie (Architektur) gewählt werden

Zuerst macht man eine Riskioanalyse, aus dieser gehen dann Gefahren der Anlage aus. Dann machst du dir nen Kopf wie du die Risiken minimieren kannst. 

wenn du PL d ermittelt hast und du nen 2 kanaligen Aufbau brauchst, musst du mit 2 Sensoren messen die 2 Signale mit 2 "Logik's" (oder einer Sicherheits-SPS die zweikanalig rechnen kann) auswerten und die Aktoren die die gefahrbringende Bewegung stoppen zweikanalig ansteuern.


----------



## windemacher (19 April 2012)

Vielen Dank soweit alle Beiträge haben mir sehr bei meinem Start in die Sicherheitstechnik geholfen, ich habe auch die Ratschlag mit den Fachmann beherzigt und werde mich auf der 
kommenden Hannovermesse mit Vertretern entsprechender Firmen, die auch komplette Sicherheitskonzepte für WEAs anbieten,treffen.

Ich werde euch ab jetzt nur noch mit spezielleren Fragen nerven


----------

